# Bella Forrest to resume publications in April



## Bella Forrest Author (10 mo ago)

Bella Forrest will resume publications in April, starting with Harley Merlin 21: Persie Merlin and the Dying Song.
Other books of the current series will follow, and 2 new series are soon to be released.





登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com









Bella Forrest by Hot Pancakes – Bella Forrest







hotpcakes.com


----------



## viper9826 (Oct 18, 2012)

Bella Forrest Author said:


> Bella Forrest will resume publications in April, starting with Harley Merlin 21: Persie Merlin and the Dying Song.
> Other books of the current series will follow, and 2 new series are soon to be released.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I'm sure it will be great to get back to business!!


----------



## Belinda Weaver (9 mo ago)

viper9826 said:


> Congratulations! I'm sure it will be great to get back to business!!


What about the series A Shade of Vampire and the Darklight series. Waiting for book 92 of A Shade of Vampire and book 9 of the Darklight series.


----------



## [email protected] (9 mo ago)

Is this seriously happening??


----------



## Belinda Weaver (9 mo ago)

I sure hope this is the case. I am ready for book 92 of the Shade of Vampire series and book 9 of the Darklight series


----------



## megsa142 (8 mo ago)

Bella Forrest Author said:


> Bella Forrest will resume publications in April, starting with Harley Merlin 21: Persie Merlin and the Dying Song.
> Other books of the current series will follow, and 2 new series are soon to be released.
> 
> 
> ...


When will this be released on Amazon?


----------



## Angela Garcia (8 mo ago)

Bella Forrest Author said:


> Bella Forrest will resume publications in April, starting with Harley Merlin 21: Persie Merlin and the Dying Song.
> Other books of the current series will follow, and 2 new series are soon to be released.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angela Garcia (8 mo ago)

Can't find on Amazon yet. Where can I buy it?


----------



## Bella Forrest Author (10 mo ago)

Stay tuned! News coming soon


----------



## Angela Garcia (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Is this seriously happening??


Can't see on Amazon yet!


----------



## Bella Forrest Author (10 mo ago)

Dear readers, sorry for the delay but we had to fix a small issue. Everything is back on track and we will soon announce new releases!


----------



## Smyli98 (7 mo ago)

Bella Forrest Author said:


> Dear readers, sorry for the delay but we had to fix a small issue. Everything is back on track and we will soon announce new releases!


I love A Shade of Vampire books! I can't wait for the new release!!


----------



## Bella Forrest Author (10 mo ago)




----------



## Kindlestone (7 mo ago)

When will the existing books be made available on kindle again (uk)? Just read The Gender Game which was on my TBR pile for ages, now the rest of the series is unavailable. TIA


----------



## tmaxwell09 (7 mo ago)

I’m in the US and I can’t get any of her books on kindle anymore. I really wish I could!


----------



## uktictac (7 mo ago)

tmaxwell09 said:


> I’m in the US and I can’t get any of her books on kindle anymore. I really wish I could!


YES! Neither can I! I spoke with Amazon and they were useless... I really hope we can soon! I love going back and reading by favorites.. Pretty Please, Bella! We can't live without your books ❤❤


----------



## BellaJunky (6 mo ago)

Bella Forrest Author said:


> Bella Forrest will resume publications in April, starting with Harley Merlin 21: Persie Merlin and the Dying Song.
> Other books of the current series will follow, and 2 new series are soon to be released.
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't I find this book on Kindle? It's like they have banned future bool from the Bella Forrest writers. Does anyone know what is going on? I am jonesing for my Bella fix. I have read ALL of their books in every series so far and have been so patient but I need my fix...lol


----------



## LaMainiac (6 mo ago)

Bella Forrest Author said:


> View attachment 28092


Has there been any update on the titles removed from Amazon and Audible?
I only have the last 2 gender games books left to finish and now I cant download them


----------



## BellaJunky (6 mo ago)

Seem to me that our Bella Forrest is turning out to be nothing but talk. I love ALL the series but when you are told things are going to happen and they don't, you start to wonder if they are just stringing you along. Where are they being published, most surely NOT on Amazon!


----------



## BellaJunky (6 mo ago)

Bella Forrest Author said:


> Bella Forrest will resume publications in April, starting with Harley Merlin 21: Persie Merlin and the Dying Song.
> Other books of the current series will follow, and 2 new series are soon to be released.
> 
> 
> ...


You can't even get them on Hotcakes.com When you click the amazon icon it takes you right back to the same page you were on. I am so disillusioned by Bella Forrest at this point.😖


----------



## Bella Forrest Author (10 mo ago)

All our ebooks are available on *Bella Forrest*
they are also being distributed on all the major platforms.
Audiobooks are a available on *Read or Listen to Bella Forrest Books and Audiobooks**, more to come!*


----------



## BellaJunky (6 mo ago)

Bella Forrest Author said:


> All our ebooks are available on Bella Forrest
> they are also being distributed on all the major platforms.
> Audiobooks are a available on Read or Listen to Bella Forrest Books and Audiobooks, more to come!


Why can't I find them on Amazon?


----------



## BellaJunky (6 mo ago)

BellaJunky said:


> You can't even get them on Hotcakes.com When you click the amazon icon it takes you right back to the same page you were on. I am so disillusioned by Bella Forrest at this point.😖


Here it is JULY 28th and we still can not get any of the books in any of the series yet Bella Forrest has promised us by April.


----------



## Bella Forrest Author (10 mo ago)

All our books are available on *Bella Forrest - Bookstore* and on other platforms


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Instead of coming in every few days and saying your books are available on your website, how about answering the people asking when you stuff will be available on amazon.

If you don't plan on putting things there, say so, so people can decide if they want to buy from your website or move on. Instead of waiting for things to be available on amazon.


----------



## Bella Forrest Author (10 mo ago)

telracs said:


> Instead of coming in every few days and saying your books are available on your website, how about answering the people asking when you stuff will be available on amazon.
> if you don't plan on putting things there, say so, so people can decide if they want to buy from your website or move on. instead of waiting for things to be available on amazon.


We don’t know yet when the books will be available on Amazon. Those downloaded from our website can be read on any device, including Kindle.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

also, btw, if you go into your first post, i think you can edit your thread title. that might be helpful.


----------



## Bella Forrest Author (10 mo ago)

telracs said:


> also, btw, if you go into your first post, i think you can edit your thread title. that might be helpful.


That was indeed the initial plan, which was disrupted by some external interference


----------



## BellaJunky (6 mo ago)

Bella Forrest Author said:


> All our books are available on Bella Forrest - Bookstore and on other platforms


But where are the new books that were supposed to be released? They are NOT there! I enjoy the books but am disappointed in the author and the promise made and not fulfilled. I am sorry to say, I have moved on.


----------



## Bella Forrest Author (10 mo ago)

Harley Merlin 21 is there *Harley Merlin 21: Persie Merlin and the Dying Song*


----------



## wyattsamuel (3 mo ago)

BellaJunky said:


> Why can't I find this book on Kindle? It's like they have banned future bool from the Bella Forrest writers. Does anyone know what is going on? I am jonesing for my Bella fix. I have read ALL of their books in every series so far and have been so patient but I need my fix...lol


She's done


----------

